# motor transport



## toro (Oct 1, 2007)

Just bought some motors for my grady rebuild (2-1993 mercury 200 hp XRI) and need to go pick them up from South Carolina but do not know how to transport them. Is it possible to lay them down on a trailer on something soaft or do I have to build a rack to carry them back on?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I have two racks at the house that you can use. They were used for HONDA 130's. You are more then welcome to use them but would like to have them back to make a reef out of as soon as I get off my arse. From my understanding ALL MOTORS have the same bracket width and such so you will not have to redrill into your boat to put different motors on so I think it should work for you. 

I don't have the wooden box that go over them but a tarp would do just fine I'm sure.

Want to add. Unless you have a BIG ARSE BED IN YOUR TRUCK you will need to take a trailer to haul them back on. I don't see two engines on engine racks making it in the back of a truck, not even a dually.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

you can rent a u-haul trailer here in town for a few days that will haul them just fine. We rented one a while back to haul a motor and trans down south and it workd like a champ. Lots of tie-off spots for straps and it was fairly light too. If you get it for local miles just be sure to get one that has the better tires on it. I got ours from over on Davis Hwy by the mall. I'd let you take my car trailer but there's a truck on it....


----------

